# Schecter Damien 8!



## Triple-J (Dec 18, 2009)

I've already mentioned it on another thread of mine here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...new-and-very-classy-schecters-for-2010-a.html (check out page 4) but I figured I'd post this again as I'm not sure anyone has noticed yet.

Schecter have revamped the Damien series for next year and dropped the bat inlays and matte black paint jobs in favour of a style which is basically an economy edition of the Hellraiser series but the good news is that they have a new 8 string model in the range!

Check it out Schecter Guitar Research Announces New Damien Elite 6-, 7- & 8-String Guitars - Schecter - 2009-12-17 | Harmony-Central.com


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Dec 18, 2009)

Thats pretty cool.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Dec 18, 2009)

WANT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Dec 18, 2009)

Offering other colours would have been a good option too, since the Hellraisers already come in black and the new black (black cherry). They could get rid of those inlays while they're at it. More affordable 8's are pure win, though. I'll definitely be purchasing one of these or the RGA8(321?) within the next 2 years. Then refinishing it and changing the pickups.

Edit: just noticed it'll be offered in metallic blue also. It's not my thing, but at least it's a change.


----------



## 777timesgod (Dec 18, 2009)

I've only played the limited edition 8 string that Schecter pulled out so far, was no thrilled but it was still better than the Ibanez 8.

Curious to see what the new ones will have to offer.


----------



## Deadseen (Dec 18, 2009)

_[12 year old girl mode on]_
OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG *faints*
_[12 year old girl mode off]_


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 18, 2009)

Do want...


----------



## Ben.Last (Dec 18, 2009)

Hmmm... if they make a lefty I may be persueded.


----------



## conorreich (Dec 18, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> Do want...


same here

i even like the inlay.....


----------



## pink freud (Dec 18, 2009)

These cheaper 8 strings are going to be a double edged sword. 

I can just picture going into a music store, and some kid will be repetitively riffing Enter Sandman, just an octave lower than usual. Tons of threads from newer players asking why their amps are so muddy.

What monster have we created!?


----------



## powergroover (Dec 18, 2009)

8 strings = 
red quilt = 
EMG HZ = 
square bolt on = 



still,a great offer,maybe i'll consider to buy one next year


----------



## ncbrock (Dec 18, 2009)

powergroover said:


> 8 strings =
> red quilt =
> EMG HZ =
> square bolt on =
> ...


thats beautiful. i know what im saving for! along with new pickups though. but its a damien, and thats what they come with. EMG hz's dont sound that bad with a bright amp though.


----------



## Waelstrum (Dec 19, 2009)

It says for +$70 they add a floyd rose, does that apply to 8's?


----------



## Apophis (Dec 19, 2009)

really, really nice


----------



## mattofvengeance (Dec 19, 2009)

pink freud said:


> These cheaper 8 strings are going to be a double edged sword.
> 
> I can just picture going into a music store, and some kid will be repetitively riffing Enter Sandman, just an octave lower than usual. Tons of threads from newer players asking why their amps are so muddy.
> 
> What monster have we created!?



Which will in turn lead to places like GC not ordering them anymore for fear of some kid fucking it up, being stuck with the instrument, and being force to mark it down considerably just to get it to sell.

Although, seeing the market expand to encompass more eights is great in my eyes, since I haven't bought a guitar from GC in at least three years, and I don't intend to anytime soon.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Dec 19, 2009)

Waelstrum said:


> It says for +$70 they add a floyd rose, does that apply to 8's?


Obviosly not.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice. Im still hoping for a Solo 7 and 8.


----------



## Galius (Dec 19, 2009)

powergroover said:


> 8 strings =
> red quilt =
> EMG HZ =
> square bolt on =
> ...


anyone else notice the bridge wasnt a hipshot, but looks just like the ones on the Intrepid standars?
I dont see exactly how these are more affordable than their previous offerings.


----------



## Detuned0 (Dec 19, 2009)

I don't care for the inlays or body binding on the 8. I would have been pleased with the satin black finish, no bat inlays though.


----------



## Groff (Dec 19, 2009)

powergroover said:


> 8 strings =
> red quilt =
> EMG HZ =
> square bolt on =



I love those inlays!


----------



## Randy (Dec 19, 2009)

Looks amazing, although, it doesn't say "Damien" to me unless it's in flat black.


----------



## Triple-J (Dec 19, 2009)

Randy said:


> Looks amazing, although, it doesn't say "Damien" to me unless it's in flat black.



That's what I thought at first but I think the success of their Hellraiser series has inspired them to create something similar but at a cheaper price point and the new Damien series is it.


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Dec 19, 2009)

powergroover said:


> 8 strings =
> red quilt =
> EMG HZ =
> square bolt on =
> ...


 
If the price is right, I'm game! I have no problem with the bolt-on neck joint, and I'm willing to deal with the HZs, or replace them. VERY cool!


----------



## Demiurge (Dec 19, 2009)

pink freud said:


> These cheaper 8 strings are going to be a double edged sword.
> 
> I can just picture going into a music store, and some kid will be repetitively riffing Enter Sandman, just an octave lower than usual. Tons of threads from newer players asking why their amps are so muddy.
> 
> What monster have we created!?



And that itself is a double-double-edged sword.

Of course, it will be kind of annoying in that respect that you describe, but the upside is going to be kind of like the 7-string market-flood aftermath. A bunch of people bought 7's when everybody was putting them out, and eventually you could score a used 7 for pennies on the dollar. 

I'll be fine with my Intrepid Pro for now, but can't wait for the great deals on used 8's in about 18 months from the impulse-buyers.


----------



## ragweed (Dec 19, 2009)

Waelstrum said:


> It says for +$70 they add a floyd rose, does that apply to 8's?



Really good bands don't use these shits like tremolo system...  



powergroover said:


> 8 strings =
> red quilt =
> EMG HZ =
> square bolt on =



As you see in the picture, the 8-string version equipped with active pickups (most likely 808s). Not with HZs.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Dec 19, 2009)

schecter needs to get rid of those inlays, I love the guitars otherwise


----------



## Ram150023 (Dec 19, 2009)

Hate to say it but the Agile 8's look much better... i absolutely love schecter's, but this 8 looks as if it was "thrown" together last minute... i like the cherry / wine coloring... but green accents (unless it's just the pic..) ?? Dunno... will have to sit down with one... and "Enter Sandman" would be the LAST thing i riff on one of these!


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 19, 2009)

If my local store gets one, i will play "enter sandman" and i will post a vid here.


----------



## Våd Hamster (Dec 20, 2009)

Customisbetter said:


> If my local store gets one, i will play "enter sandman" and i will post a vid here.





Also, a blue 8 string? that's affordable? Count me in. I'll need a backup for my agile after all


----------



## foreverburn (Dec 21, 2009)

conorreich said:


> same here
> 
> i even like the inlay.....


 
I think it would be cooler if they took away all the inlays except the one that spans the 11-13 frets...


----------



## XeoFLCL (Dec 22, 2009)

Absolutely love it. Even moreso assuming that's the real MRSP, which would land that right around 599~650.


----------



## kylendm (Jan 8, 2010)

26.5 scale...


----------



## RG7 (Jan 8, 2010)

the fact that schecter is no making an 8 string affordable is good but the fact that this model, or at least the BCH one looks exactly like the hellraiser minus the set neck ticks me off because I dislike the tacky binding in every part of the guitar.


----------



## Magero (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm keen to pick one of these up. I'm a huge Schecter fan and that price is just ridiculous.


----------



## cyril v (Jan 8, 2010)

$600. Can't beat that...

Schecter 2010 DIAMOND SERIES DAMIEN ELITE-8 Crimson Red 8-String Electric Guitar


----------



## Galius (Jan 8, 2010)

Eh....still think for the price/specs agiles are the better bet. I guess if someone is geared more for shorter scale, but thats just my . They do look pretty cool though, mabey worth putting some blackouts into if the price is right.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Jan 10, 2010)

Schecter 2010 DIAMOND SERIES DAMIEN ELITE-8 Metallic Black 8-String Electric Guitar


way better than the red one IMO cause it doesn't look like a hellraiser copy.
the metallic finish kinda reminds me of the RG228 though due to the sparkling XD


----------



## kylendm (Jan 10, 2010)

Yeah, I like that a lot better but I'm still waiting for a string-through 8 string. Not much into the fixed bridges to much.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jan 10, 2010)

I think they realized they have to compete with rondo on the pricing


----------



## Deadnightshade (Jan 10, 2010)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> I think they realized they have to compete with rondo on the pricing



agile is for the 8 strings what is schecter and ibanez for the average guy that decided to get a 7 string..with low prices and way smaller business size.i think what rondo has pulled off is a miracle judging from this forum.. who else has sold more 8 strings?surely not ibanez cause the RG228 is pricey..both ibanez and schecter try to tackle rondo with almost mid-priced 8s..ibanez is more likely to succeed due to its die hard fans i think


----------



## Kapee (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh my gosh! Thats freaking cheap! Damn, i can feel GAS coming. Cant wait till i can test one out in music store


----------



## Ben.Last (Jan 10, 2010)

kylendm said:


> Yeah, I like that a lot better but I'm still waiting for a string-through 8 string. Not much into the fixed bridges to much.



Eh?


----------



## kylendm (Jan 10, 2010)

You know. How the strings go through the ferrules and what not.

Example:


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 10, 2010)

kylendm said:


> You know. How the strings go through the ferrules and what not.



They're string through body though, just the strings go directly through the bridge into the back of the body.


----------



## Ben.Last (Jan 11, 2010)

Metal Ken said:


> They're string through body though, just the strings go directly through the bridge into the back of the body.



This


----------



## kylendm (Jan 11, 2010)

Well we need an 8 string version haha.


----------



## Ben.Last (Jan 11, 2010)

kylendm said:


> Well we need an 8 string version haha.



I understand that part. I just don't think you're saying what you mean.

The Hipshot type bridge is a string-through design. The strings go up through the body and through the bridge.

What you actually mean is that you want a string-through, TOM bridge 8 string guitar. Correct?


----------



## kylendm (Jan 11, 2010)

Yup. Sorry about that.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 11, 2010)

ragweed said:


> As you see in the picture, the 8-string version equipped with active pickups (most likely 808s). Not with HZs.



The original Damien series used HZ's, and the new ones look like they _say_ EMG-HZ on the pickups 

Either way though, that's easy enough to replace


----------



## george galatis (Jan 11, 2010)

wow aggressive!


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 11, 2010)

I really like the inlays too. Definitely not for everyone, but they're surprisingly restrained and "pretty" for a Schecter, gothic-style inlay  Surprising in an awesome way


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jan 14, 2010)

awesome, i wonder how ibby prices compare


----------



## Lankles (Jan 15, 2010)

Everything I've heard of the new Damien Elites says that they have Active EMGs, 81/85 in the sixes, 707s in the sevens and 808s in the eight. The "green" pic looks like a plain EMG logo on the corner to me.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 15, 2010)

In the PDF brochure for 2010 it says that the Damien Elites have proper EMG's


----------



## Deadnightshade (Jan 15, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> In the PDF brochure for 2010 it says that the Damien Elites have proper EMG's




why are there non proper EMG's too?Something like "EMG Designed"? Black (pickup cover) humor...


Seriously now,for a production model of that price it's not bad to have 808's on it..As long as you don't change them of course.Don't worry surely duncan will be responsible soon for the active pup lovers aftermarket, now that both ibanez and schecter jumped in the wagon of mid priced 8s..


----------



## Shredmon (Jan 19, 2010)

powergroover said:


> 8 strings =
> red quilt =
> EMG HZ =
> square bolt on =
> ...


 

Man! i hate these Schecter Inlays, i think they just look cheap....
I think the Ibanez rga8 is a much cooler guitar than this, except the pups....
But thats just my opinion, the price is very cool, want to know what this thing costs in Europe.......
Greets
Simon


----------



## Deadnightshade (Jan 19, 2010)

DeathcoreCutie said:


> Man! i hate these Schecter Inlays, i think they just look cheap....
> I think the Ibanez rga8 is a much cooler guitar than this, except the pups....
> But thats just my opinion, the price is very cool, want to know what this thing costs in Europe.......
> Greets
> Simon





IMO dot inlays stopped looking cool a long time ago..
As for the cost in europe,i asked a store that brings schecters and told me that the price will be about 800 euros which is a bit pricey for a production model that costs 600 dollars.i guess he was just telling bullshit


----------



## Shredmon (Jan 19, 2010)

But that can be true, a lot of models that are cheap in the usa are a lot more expensive in europe......
Dots are IMO WAY cooler than this gay looking gothic inlays! 
greets


----------



## Deadnightshade (Jan 19, 2010)

DeathcoreCutie said:


> But that can be true, a lot of models that are cheap in the usa are a lot more expensive in europe......
> Dots are IMO WAY cooler than this gay looking gothic inlays!
> greets



i understand that there are shipping costs for the guitar but shit man don't the dealers get a better price when ordering more than one axes for their store?anyway it's a finance matter of how many people are involved until the guitar reaches your hands

And the inlays are not gay...they are artistic 
I lke them it's a matter of taste really..
i'm just fed up with dots inlays.i mean really most factory guitars being made have dots...where is the diversity?
I'll tell you...The companies want cheap production and what inlay is cheaper than a dot?(they could also put none but that doesn't appeal to the average gutarist)


----------



## Shredmon (Jan 19, 2010)

Yeah, thats true, thats why i said IMO. 
Dots arent really very unique, but i really like them more than those oversized crappy gothic style inlays.
But off set dots are very very sexy i think ).


----------



## Deadnightshade (Jan 19, 2010)

DeathcoreCutie said:


> Yeah, thats true, thats why i said IMO.
> Dots arent really very unique, but i really like them more than those oversized crappy gothic style inlays.
> But off set dots are very very sexy i think ).



I'll afree with the offset dots...especially the offset dots alternating from the one side to the other on that wicked multiscale sherman


----------



## Shredmon (Jan 19, 2010)

yeah, that one is just sick! But i have to say that my next guitar will be a Guerilla M8 for shure!


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 8, 2010)

Guys, i just i would bump this by saying that there are NO Schecter dealers near me, so i cannot post the "enter Sandman" vid. If i do end up finding one of these 8s in my travels, i will get a vid. I promise.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Feb 8, 2010)

I'd like me one of them 8's.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Feb 9, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> Guys, i just i would bump this by saying that there are NO Schecter dealers near me, so i cannot post the "enter Sandman" vid. If i do end up finding one of these 8s in my travels, i will get a vid. I promise.



And please as an encore play smoke on the water and smells like teen spirit it'll be so super awesome and rock


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Feb 9, 2010)

Or how about some Slayer in low Eb.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Feb 10, 2010)

All_¥our_Bass;1851529 said:


> Or how about some Slayer in low Eb.



OH MY GOD THIS WOULD BE SO FUCKIN BRUTAL METAL!!!THORNS UP BROTHER OF STEEL!!!


----------

